

Check out SimSimCity, a parody of SimCity and EA/Origin support - whitehat2k9
http://simsimcity.sexypenguins.com

======
whitehat2k9
1\. Try opening the Origin settings menu

2\. Try downloading the file to completion (hint: it's not actually that big)

3\. Try viewing the downloaded file

4\. Try asking for a refund in chat

------
deepdog
I'm sorry but this has been discussed to the death. This parody, however
funny, does not provide any interesting or meaningful content to Hacker News.

